# [Arabian Nights] Tale of the Redeemable and the Unredeemed



## Quickleaf (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm starting up an Arabian Nights-themed play-by-post game with   [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] and thought I'd start a thread here on the off chance anyone is into the genre and would like to join.

The *"Tale of the Redeemable and the Unredeemed"* is about bringing the wicked sorcerer Metef al-Zafir to justice and, possibly, saving him from himself. It is a continuation of a game we started years ago, and past players have come and gone, leaving their mark on the game.

*Rules:* FATE Core; I am not too hung up on the rules and am happy to homebrew, house rule, or just make reasonable rulings too. FATE looks like a pretty good fit.

*Setting:* AL-QADIM; We tweaked the setting, using Islam as the main religion, and making all characters human (though I'd be willing to compromise to accommodate an interesting character concept). Our story begins in Huzuz, the City of Delights. Here is the Setting Map.

*Style of Game:* More focused on story and characters than combat, with an emphasis on being "Heroes of the Nights" in the sense of being pithy, good-hearted (even if a bit scoundrel-ish), and having faith in God, the Merciful and Almighty. Also, at certain points we may switch who GMs if one of you decides to narrate a frame story in which the rest of us take on the roles of characters in the tale.

*Character Hooks/Ideas:*
What curse did Metef al-Zafir cast upon you? What sort of justice does he deserve?
Why are you reluctant to testify against Metef al-Zafir? Did he threaten you or your family? Would your testimony prove his innocence in one case, but you want to see him punished for a dozen others? Would your testimony incriminate others you are trying to protect?
How do you know the "wisest qadi (judge) in all Huzuz"? Is the qadi your parent? Did you commit a crime for which the qadi gave you a judgment which restored your self-worth and goodness?
What secret shadowy group wants you to lead Metef al-Zafir into their clutches? What do they have over you that is making you do their bidding?
Why do you feel strongly about the practice of true justice? Alternately, why do you feel strongly about seeing that a practitioner of sihr (dark magic) receive a fair trial? Was a relative wrongly burned at the stake for witchcraft? Are you a magic-user yourself who hopes to learn Metef's secrets?
Despite his crimes, is Metef al-Zafir the one man who can help you accomplish some difficult goal that eludes you? How will you respond to his being put on trial?


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 7, 2014)

Been looking forward to this for a long time!  The original game was in True20 (and was indeed a playtest of the True20 setting book _Caliphate Nights_), but I think Fate will suit it even better.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 8, 2014)

Both Queenie and I would be interested. The setting sounds awesome as does the style of play. Neither of us have played Fate, but looking over the SRD briefly I don't see that as being a huge hurdle.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 8, 2014)

Sounds amazing.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 8, 2014)

I posted a log of the original game here years ago, if anyone would like a link.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 8, 2014)

The Shadow said:


> I posted a log of the original game here years ago, if anyone would like a link.




Definitely!


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 8, 2014)

Here you go!

My character was (and still is) Abdul al-Jann.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks will give this a read over to get an idea what kind of character will fit


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 9, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Thanks will give this a read over to get an idea what kind of character will fit




Sigh.  If you've already read it, go back and take another look. I just noticed that I left off two whole sessions, and I've added them now.

They are very relevant, as the game is going to pick up right where they left off!


----------



## Queenie (Sep 9, 2014)

I hadn't read it yet, going to check it out now


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2014)

Queenie and I have started reading the story. A glossary of some of the setting specific/ Arabic terms would be helpful not only reading the story, but getting into character.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got a Word document glossary that Aaron supplied for the original game, but I'm not sure how to share it?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2014)

You can attach it to a post


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Fenris said:


> You can attach it to a post




Huh, didn't know that.  Trying it now...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2014)

The Shadow said:


> Huh, didn't know that.  Trying it now...





It worked! And that will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for covering the questions [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] 

 [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] Yes, would be happy to have you two join in, since it sounds like you understand the style we aim for. While I'm still figuring out the Fate Core rules, feel free to ask questions or post character ideas.

The opening scene will be at the home/office of the qadi (judge), so for sure give your characters a reason to be there.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 15, 2014)

When are you thinking of getting started?


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 17, 2014)

Queenie said:


> When are you thinking of getting started?




I'm in no hurry. Prefer to let the start emerge organically once everyone is ready, though [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] is probably ready to play yesterday a year ago 

Maybe in a week or two?


----------



## Queenie (Sep 17, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> I'm in no hurry. Prefer to let the start emerge organically once everyone is ready, though [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] is probably ready to play yesterday a year ago
> 
> Maybe in a week or two?




Sounds good, it will give us time to read up. I have a couple of ideas for character concepts but I want to keep reading before I commit.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 18, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> I'm in no hurry. Prefer to let the start emerge organically once everyone is ready, though [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] is probably ready to play yesterday a year ago
> 
> Maybe in a week or two?




I was actually ready back in 2005.   A week or two more won't hurt me...


----------



## Queenie (Sep 18, 2014)

Originally I was thinking a Princess Jasmine type character but I figured I should read the story to see what archetypes would fit in. Sounds like you can roll with almost anything


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 19, 2014)

The Shadow said:


> I was actually ready back in 2005.   A week or two more won't hurt me...



Wow, that really was back in 2005! Time flies! 



Queenie said:


> Originally I was thinking a Princess Jasmine type character but I figured I should read the story to see what archetypes would fit in. Sounds like you can roll with almost anything



Ah, the princess with an unwanted suitor and dogmatic father just wanting to be free. Classic.

Yes I am very flexible about your characters 

With one caveat: Because this is a more character-driven adventure, it's important your characters connect to (1) each other and (2) the starting story situation.

*1) Character Connections*

These can be background elements your characters share in common, so they've crossed paths before. Or they could be common values or reasons for journeying together, even though they haven't yet met. Making these connections explicit up front tends to make things easier later on.

Perhaps [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] can share some possible character connection points (e.g. Lost Boys, the commission by the Grand Caliph, etc.) as examples?

*2) Story Connections*

It is important that you come up with a reason for your characters to care about the sorcerer Metef's case and be present at his trial before the qadi (judge). I listed several possible questions in my OP, but here they are for convenience:


What curse did Metef al-Zafir cast upon you? What sort of justice does he deserve?
Why are you reluctant to testify against Metef al-Zafir? Did he threaten you or your family? Would your testimony prove his innocence in one case, but you want to see him punished for a dozen others? Would your testimony incriminate others you are trying to protect?
How do you know the "wisest qadi (judge) in all Huzuz"? Is the qadi your parent? Did you commit a crime for which the qadi gave you a judgment which restored your self-worth and goodness?
What secret shadowy group wants you to lead Metef al-Zafir into their clutches? What do they have over you that is making you do their bidding?
Why do you feel strongly about the practice of true justice? Alternately, why do you feel strongly about seeing that a practitioner of sihr (dark magic) receive a fair trial? Was a relative wrongly burned at the stake for witchcraft? Are you a magic-user yourself who hopes to learn Metef's secrets?
Despite his crimes, is Metef al-Zafir the one man who can help you accomplish some difficult goal that eludes you? How will you respond to his being put on trial?


----------



## Queenie (Sep 20, 2014)

I know! Which is why I wanted to read through first to get ideas and make sure whatever character concept I choose will fit. Sorry it is taking so long! There is a lot to read and we've been super busy prepping for my daughter's 10th birthday sleepover party next week :-o

We will try to get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> Wow, that really was back in 2005! Time flies!




Yes.  Yes, it does...



> Ah, the princess with an unwanted suitor and dogmatic father just wanting to be free. Classic.




Well, she's not a princess, but Jamul's daughter Fatima is facing a marriage quite possibly worse than death.  Of course, Jamul feels just about as trapped by Kara Iskendar as she must.



> These can be background elements your characters share in common, so they've crossed paths before. Or they could be common values or reasons for journeying together, even though they haven't yet met. Making these connections explicit up front tends to make things easier later on.
> 
> Perhaps [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] can share some possible character connection points (e.g. Lost Boys, the commission by the Grand Caliph, etc.) as examples?




Hmm.  Well, yes, there's the Forgotten Boys - and Zayid al-Hafiz, the idealistic mullah who runs the madrassah in Cemetery Square and is trying to find them.  There's the Court of Rising Winds, of course.  And yes, the machinations around Abdul's presentation to the Caliph.  And his mysterious family.  And perhaps members of Tayseer's family.  And just about anybody from Zarif would be motivated to adventure with him, I'd think.  Shuri already is, after all.  The list goes on.


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 20, 2014)

Queenie said:


> I know! Which is why I wanted to read through first to get ideas and make sure whatever character concept I choose will fit. Sorry it is taking so long! There is a lot to read and we've been super busy prepping for my daughter's 10th birthday sleepover party next week :-o
> 
> We will try to get it done as soon as possible.



No worries. Sleepover parties take precedence! 



The Shadow said:


> Yes.  Yes, it does...
> 
> Well, she's not a princess, but Jamul's daughter Fatima is facing a marriage quite possibly worse than death.  Of course, Jamul feels just about as trapped by Kara Iskendar as she must.
> 
> Hmm.  Well, yes, there's the Forgotten Boys - and Zayid al-Hafiz, the idealistic mullah who runs the madrassah in Cemetery Square and is trying to find them.  There's the Court of Rising Winds, of course.  And yes, the machinations around Abdul's presentation to the Caliph.  And his mysterious family.  And perhaps members of Tayseer's family.  And just about anybody from Zarif would be motivated to adventure with him, I'd think.  Shuri already is, after all.  The list goes on.



Wow, I'd forgotten all the nuances and just how many plot threads we were juggling! Should be interesting to see what new plots [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] come up with!


----------



## Queenie (Sep 20, 2014)

Is Abdul al-Jann the only returning character from the original story? Well, and the bad guy


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 20, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Is Abdul al-Jann the only returning character from the original story? Well, and the bad guy




Yes, as far as PCs Abdul is the only one.

Several NPCs will make a reappearance, though I plan on providing context so you and [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] get an introduction to any recurring NPCs on their own merits in play.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2014)

Hrmmm, I have a few ideas percolating. Give me some time to finish letting it come to maturity.


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 21, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Hrmmm, I have a few ideas percolating. Give me some time to finish letting it come to maturity.



Look forward to seeing what you come up with 

Are you all familiar with the phase trio from FATE? Basically, FATE character creation is done in a sort of mini-adventure/story format (after you figure out your high concept & trouble) to help create background and give you ideas for your Aspects.

http://fate-srd.com/fate-core/phase-trio

The three phases are: 1) your first adventure, 2) crossing paths, 3) crossing paths again.

During crossing paths, you swap stories for a moment and figure out how your character impacted another PC's story at some point in their past. For example, [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] might appear in The Shadow's background, [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] might appear in Queenie's background, and [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] might appear in Fenris' background. Then we' rotate things once more, so each of your PCs has a some sort of connection to the other two.

 [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] Even for Abdul, who had his Aspects dialed in already, the crossing paths parts are worth doing all together. In Abdul's case, however, I guess the order would go more like 2, 3, 1 - with his first REAL adventure being the caravanserai at Zarif. Consider the ties to the other two characters a ret-con


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, first stab at something. Tariq was a soldier of fortune, a man wandering the waters and wastes of the land trying to find his fortune. Some would even have called him a treasure hunter, an unkind person would call him a tomb robber or a common thief. Tariq certainly may have broken a few laws, but he was an honorable man. 

At some point Tariq was working with a sorcerer named Metef. They were after some ancient treasure. But that is all he can remember. That damned sorcerer had cast a spell upon him and wiped out his memory. Five years worth of memories! They were slowly coming back. Tariq was certain is was Metef though. What he wasn't sure of is whether killing the sorcerer would break the spell or if he had to force or trick him to do it. Luckily Metef had been caught and was facing trial, but what to do.....?


So a Sinbad kind of flavor.


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 24, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Ok, first stab at something. Tariq was a soldier of fortune, a man wandering the waters and wastes of the land trying to find his fortune. Some would even have called him a treasure hunter, an unkind person would call him a tomb robber or a common thief. Tariq certainly may have broken a few laws, but he was an honorable man.
> 
> At some point Tariq was working with a sorcerer named Metef. They were after some ancient treasure. But that is all he can remember. That damned sorcerer had cast a spell upon him and wiped out his memory. Five years worth of memories! They were slowly coming back. Tariq was certain is was Metef though. What he wasn't sure of is whether killing the sorcerer would break the spell or if he had to force or trick him to do it. Luckily Metef had been caught and was facing trial, but what to do.....?
> 
> ...



Tariq sounds like he'd fit very nicely! And you've set out his high concept and trouble very nicely; for example, his trouble might be... *Five years I can't remember*. The treasure they were after probably was the "emerald talisman" that is referred to in the last story hour, which the sorcerer Metef was competing with the sorcerer R'akibum for.

How about you [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]?


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fenris said:


> Ok, first stab at something. Tariq was a soldier of fortune, a man wandering the waters and wastes of the land trying to find his fortune. Some would even have called him a treasure hunter, an unkind person would call him a tomb robber or a common thief. Tariq certainly may have broken a few laws, but he was an honorable man.
> 
> At some point Tariq was working with a sorcerer named Metef. They were after some ancient treasure. But that is all he can remember. That damned sorcerer had cast a spell upon him and wiped out his memory. Five years worth of memories! They were slowly coming back. Tariq was certain is was Metef though. What he wasn't sure of is whether killing the sorcerer would break the spell or if he had to force or trick him to do it. Luckily Metef had been caught and was facing trial, but what to do.....?
> 
> ...




Oooh.  A guy like Tariq might even have run across the fabled treasure of the Malik Hakiziman at some point - the treasure that drove Yazid mad.

If so, maybe Metef *had* to wipe Tariq's memory to keep him from the same fate.  Whatta twist, yes?

The emerald talisman works too.   And is admittedly less of a stretch.  Either of those would tie Tariq in quite powerfully.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 25, 2014)

I am still here! Life has been busy and I haven't been able to get to the end of the story yet, I was hoping to do that before committing to a character. Things will free up after this weekend is over but I will give some good thought to it tonight.


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 25, 2014)

Good call  [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION]! Either treasure works, I'll leave it up to you  [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION].

  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] No worries, after the weekend is fine.

I am thinking the opening scene will be at Namvar al-Qadi's (judge's) home office preparing for the case against Metef al-Zarif whom Abdul and the NPC guardsman Shuri ibn-Razan have brought before him (in cursed raven form). Tariq and  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]'s character could be present by coincidence (e.g. Having dinner with qadi's family OR being chastised by the qadi for breaking a minor law), be summoned by the qadi who knows they have a personal stake in what befalls the sorcerer Metef, or have come calling of their own volition after hearing rumors Metef was in Huzuz, the City of Delights. Other NPCs present will be the Qadi's family, his personal scribe, and his mamluk bodyguard.

There may be quests you choose to undertake before the trial to gather evidence or investigate mysteries or to make Metef's life miserable  Or if you prefer after setting the scene we can jump right to the trial (which I plan on doing in AL-QADIM style, *not* a western court procedural). 

  [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] As a point of background, let's say Yasir made a water deal and traveled back to the caravanserai Zarif to see the water delivered. And Farraj is lost somewhere in the City of Delights like a country bumpkin. Sound good?


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 25, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> I am thinking the opening scene will be at Namvar al-Qadi's (judge's) home office preparing for the case against Metef al-Zarif whom Abdul and the NPC guardsman Shuri ibn-Razan have brought before him (in cursed raven form). Tariq and  [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]'s character could be present by coincidence (e.g. Having dinner with qadi's family OR being chastised by the qadi for breaking a minor law), be summoned by the qadi who knows they have a personal stake in what befalls the sorcerer Metef, or have come calling of their own volition after hearing rumors Metef was in Huzuz, the City of Delights. Other NPCs present will be the Qadi's family, his personal scribe, and his mamluk bodyguard.




There probably would be rumors, yes.  The people from the ferry will be wagging their tongues, as well as the people who saw the sorcerer's duel.  Hey, that guy Gobryas was also looking for Namvar al-Qadi, maybe we'll see him again?

Namvar's family will be present, will they?  Including Rafiqi's sweetie?   There are possibilities here...

It will also be interesting to see how strong a resemblance there is between Namvar and Lightfingers.

Will Fajhoul be present?  I assume that R'Akibum is also going on trial, and he's a witness.  (Can djinni testify in a shari'a court?  He *is* a Muslim...)



> There may be quests you choose to undertake before the trial to gather evidence or investigate mysteries or to make Metef's life miserable  Or if you prefer after setting the scene we can jump right to the trial (which I plan on doing in AL-QADIM style, *not* a western court procedural).








> [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] As a point of background, let's say Yasir made a water deal and traveled back to the caravanserai Zarif to see the water delivered. And Farraj is lost somewhere in the City of Delights like a country bumpkin. Sound good?




As I recall, Farraj had fallen into the hands of the Young Blood of the Forgotten Boys?

Who did Yasir manage to cut a deal with?  Not Kara Iskendar, I'm thinking.  So you're letting me off from summoning the marid? 

Is Shuri part of the group?  Or is he going with Yasir?  I know he likes Yasir better, but we've also got this thing going on where he is reassessing his attitude toward sorcerers because of Abdul's well-timed Dispel.


----------



## Quickleaf (Sep 25, 2014)

The Shadow said:


> There probably would be rumors, yes.  The people from the ferry will be wagging their tongues, as well as the people who saw the sorcerer's duel.  Hey, that guy Gobryas was also looking for Namvar al-Qadi, maybe we'll see him again?
> 
> Namvar's family will be present, will they?  Including Rafiqi's sweetie?   There are possibilities here...
> 
> It will also be interesting to see how strong a resemblance there is between Namvar and Lightfingers.



Yes, yes 



> Will Fajhoul be present?  I assume that R'Akibum is also going on trial, and he's a witness.  (Can djinni testify in a shari'a court?  He *is* a Muslim...)



Normally a djinni would not be called to testify. It's a grey area. Though an individual qadi might be swayed to permit such testimony.



> As I recall, Farraj had fallen into the hands of the Young Blood of the Forgotten Boys?



Yes, he may turn up later.



> Who did Yasir manage to cut a deal with?  Not Kara Iskendar, I'm thinking.  So you're letting me off from summoning the marid?



From another water merchant. Yes, you're off the hook for summoning the marid. One problem down. 12 to go. 



> Is Shuri part of the group?  Or is he going with Yasir?  I know he likes Yasir better, but we've also got this thing going on where he is reassessing his attitude toward sorcerers because of Abdul's well-timed Dispel.



It probably would make more sense for Shuri to help deliver the water to the caravanserai at Zarif, wouldn't it? Then again, he has firsthand testimony about Metef's rule of the caravanserai...


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 26, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> It probably would make more sense for Shuri to help deliver the water to the caravanserai at Zarif, wouldn't it? Then again, he has firsthand testimony about Metef's rule of the caravanserai...




He's also a witness against R'Akibum.


----------



## Queenie (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay so yes, I have a concept. Very briefly, my Princess ( probably long down the line of succession) is searching for Metef so he can reverse a spell he's enacted upon her and her loved ones. He once wanted her for himself and when she refused him, he was enraged and cursed her. There is more but it might be better in a PM


----------



## Queenie (Oct 3, 2014)

Most importantly, Metef cursed her True Love, so she needs to find the sorcerer and convince him to break the spell. He also cursed her family, the royal family, to forget who she is. So, she is forced to leave the palace anyway.  Now I need to figure out a connection to [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] character.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 4, 2014)

Queenie said:


> Most importantly, Metef cursed her True Love, so she needs to find the sorcerer and convince him to break the spell. He also cursed her family, the royal family, to forget who she is. So, she is forced to leave the palace anyway.  Now I need to figure out a connection to [MENTION=16760]The Shadow[/MENTION] character.




Hmmm.  Is it possible that her stuff went down a long time ago, and she was kept in a glass casket for years in Jinnistan?  Because that would be beyond perfect. >  (Abdul's backstory includes running across such a woman in Jinnistan.)

So it might be that people have forgotten her not because of a spell, but because she's been on ice for a long time?  (She could have been back in Al-Qadim for a few years - enough time to encounter Metef.)


----------



## Queenie (Oct 4, 2014)

That could work, about her family. They don't need to have forgotten her, perhaps they just gave up hope of finding her since she was gone so long? Metef could have cursed her true love then left her in the casket? Is there someplace to read what this fated woman's story was?


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 4, 2014)

Some thoughts about possible character ties. Take what you like...

Abdul & Tariq -- As a treasure hunter it's possible Tariq (depending on the character age differences) relied on Akim and "his" band of beggar boys to help retrieve a treasure map in Huzuz.

Abdul & "the Princess" -- As the daughter of Grand Caliph Khalil al-Assad al-Zahir, it's possible the Princess ran across Abdul in the Grand Caliph's court when Abdul was part of a competition of calligraphers.

Tariq & "the Princess" - As a rogue Tariq may have run afoul of the Grand Caliph's guards while stealing something and the Princess stumbled upon him.

Just some ideas to get your imaginations going.

Also, when you're ready could you guys post your characters to this thread?


----------



## Queenie (Oct 5, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> Abdul & "the Princess" -- As the daughter of Grand Caliph Khalil al-Assad al-Zahir, it's possible the Princess ran across Abdul in the Grand Caliph's court when Abdul was part of a competition of calligraphers.
> 
> Tariq & "the Princess" - As a rogue Tariq may have run afoul of the Grand Caliph's guards while stealing something and the Princess stumbled upon him.




I like these two! But am open to others. Jon (Fenris) has what we need to make the characters, we will start writing them up. I will just need the connection to Abdul


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 5, 2014)

Queenie said:


> That could work, about her family. They don't need to have forgotten her, perhaps they just gave up hope of finding her since she was gone so long? Metef could have cursed her true love then left her in the casket? Is there someplace to read what this fated woman's story was?



We never had worked out specifics about the woman in the glass coffin...IIRC the idea was Garth's (@The Shadow).


----------



## Queenie (Oct 5, 2014)

Quickleaf said:


> We never had worked out specifics about the woman in the glass coffin...IIRC the idea was Garth's (@The Shadow).



 Got it! When he comes around he can give me some info on it, we could probably make it work. Fenris and I mostly have our backgrounds and connection figured out so we will work on getting them written up here.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 29, 2014)

So... Is this still happening?


----------



## Quickleaf (Oct 29, 2014)

The Shadow said:


> So... Is this still happening?




I am game  I was waiting to hear back from [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION] about their characters.


----------



## Hannerdyn (Nov 1, 2014)

I missed this because I can only see threads with 'Dungeons & Dragons' tags next to them, to my great loss.

I've been reading over the Fate rules and they look great, but more than that I really like the flavor and depth you're looking for here - it's in my wheelhouse, up my alley, rocks my boat, etc.

Are you still looking for players? I think I can have a character & concept together in the next few days for your review.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes Fenris and I still want to play! Fenris is working on making the characters now. The background is there we just need to put it in FATE forum, which neither of us is familiar with. We'll try to have to them done by Sunday night. Is that okay?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay Fenris and I are still super into this; however; he's been really busy with work and when it comes down to it he hasn't had a chance to learn the FATE system on his own. As opposed to the Pirates game where we were both mostly familiar with 5e and you made it really easy with all the stuff you posted for us, he whipped up our characters in a couple of days, give and take the small stuff. We both have our pretty solid concepts for this, it's just a matter of getting the grits down on paper. So we do want to play,  we just both feel badly holding you guys up. 

We're not pulling out of the game by any means but if you need to get going without us we understand. Jon thinks he can probably get it done by the end of next weekend if that's helpful. We just don't want to say we can have it done tomorrow and not be able to fulfill that.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 9, 2014)

Maldavos said:


> I missed this because I can only see threads with 'Dungeons & Dragons' tags next to them, to my great loss.
> 
> I've been reading over the Fate rules and they look great, but more than that I really like the flavor and depth you're looking for here - it's in my wheelhouse, up my alley, rocks my boat, etc.
> 
> Are you still looking for players? I think I can have a character & concept together in the next few days for your review.




And hell yes, I'm pretty sure they would be happy to have another character! Well, I guess Quickleaf should answer that. lol  I just know you're a really good player to have on a team


----------



## Hannerdyn (Nov 10, 2014)

Queenie said:


> And hell yes, I'm pretty sure they would be happy to have another character! Well, I guess Quickleaf should answer that. lol  I just know you're a really good player to have on a team




Aww. Shucks. Thanks Queenie!


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 11, 2015)

So, Quickleaf - you still alive?


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 11, 2015)

The Shadow said:


> So, Quickleaf - you still alive?




Hey Shadow! Yes, I am in fact.  Been swamped by architecture school and some health issues but hanging in there. Have even been running a pirate-themed D&D game on these boards.

How are you doing?

I was thinking that maybe [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]'s and [MENTION=2820]Fenris[/MENTION]' lack of familiarity with FATE made it hard to start up this game again? Not sure. But we should look at picking it up again!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2015)

I was just thinking about this game actually. And yes the lack of familiarity has definitely slowed us down. We both love the idea and setting. We are traveling until next Thursday, and while we will have sporadic access, not enough to get rolling here, But once we get back I think we could get rolling.


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 13, 2015)

Fenris said:


> I was just thinking about this game actually. And yes the lack of familiarity has definitely slowed us down. We both love the idea and setting. We are traveling until next Thursday, and while we will have sporadic access, not enough to get rolling here, But once we get back I think we could get rolling.



Enjoy your vacation! We all can chat about it when you guys get back. I like FATE cause it's rules light but I am not fixated on using that system, could certainly try it with D&D, after all the original game Shadow played in used True20 with some modifications. We can pow-wow more about it.


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm willing to use True20 if people are more comfortable with it.  I just find FATE much more congenial these days, as so many things other systems would try to quantify can be rolled up elegantly into aspects.


----------



## Unsung (Mar 16, 2015)

If this gets up and running again, I'd be interested. By the time I noticed this thread, it had already been dormant for a while. But I'm a big fan of FATE and games like it.

The only problem with running the system for first-timers, I think, is that the dice can be hard to visualize if you haven't played with them before. Does the [ roll ] code on ENWorld support Fudge dice at all? I've seen it turn up on other sites.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 21, 2015)

We're back! And most definitely interested. We've got the back stories mostly figured out so we just have to get the characters on paper.


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 28, 2015)

So when are we planning on starting?


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 28, 2015)

Unsung said:


> If this gets up and running again, I'd be interested. By the time I noticed this thread, it had already been dormant for a while. But I'm a big fan of FATE and games like it.
> 
> The only problem with running the system for first-timers, I think, is that the dice can be hard to visualize if you haven't played with them before. Does the [ roll ] code on ENWorld support Fudge dice at all? I've seen it turn up on other sites.



I haven't seen any sign of Fudge dice in the Pbp threads yet. To be honest, I'm struggling to grok the Fate rules using the online SRD.



The Shadow said:


> So when are we planning on starting?



I am waiting on the others to post their characters. 

Any advice about familiarizing myself with Fate in a quick easy way? I am getting a general feel from the online SRD but it's still hard for me to grasp the flow of actual play and what I do as the GM in a game using Fate rules.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh, we didn't know the game was back on, we'll get to working on them!


----------



## Unsung (Mar 30, 2015)

[MENTION=20323]Quickleaf[/MENTION] I've played Fate before. It's been a couple of years, but I'll see if I can help. What in particular are you having the most trouble grokking? And we can use that as a jumping-off point.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh right, so which system do you want us to make our characters in?


----------



## The Shadow (Mar 30, 2015)

Fudge dice are really just d3-2, so any dice-rolling system can handle them that way in a pinch.  It's more convenient to roll 4dF, but 4d3-8 does work.

I've played Fate a lot, I'm also willing to share my experience.  Is there some area in particular you're having trouble with, Aaron?  The main thing, I think, is that Fate expects the players to be more proactive than in a lot of other games.

Again, I'm willing to revert to True20 if people will be more comfortable.  I only suggested Fate because it's what I've been playing a lot of lately.


----------

